# Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications



## Craig (May 27, 2009)

Today I started getting a new pop up after I start my computer. It says:


> *Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications:*
> 
> Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications is part of Microsoft's effort to reduce software piracy. Installing this software can help confirm that the copy of Windows installed on this PC is genuine and properly licensed.
> 
> If your copy of Windows is not genuine the software will provide periodic reminders to help you take appropriate action and protect yourself from security threats posed by counterfeit software.



This looks like some sort of malware, or whatever...it's probably not good. I've updated my virus protection, ran it, updated Malaware and ran that...they find nothing. I tried to locate this in my control panel to remove, but I can't find it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 27, 2009)

I know there is such software, whether that one is legit I don't know. Perhaps go to the Microsoft site and get it from there and if the pop up stops you'll know it was legit. I have installed it as it asks for verifying when you download certain things like Direct X, etc.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 27, 2009)

Go to Microsoft Updates and run the update. It will likely install this, which is a legitimate MS program.


----------



## Seb (May 27, 2009)

You should go ahead and install it. There are many updates for Windows that you can't d/l and install from Microsoft unless you've gone through the WGA validation process.

...unless your copy of Windows is pirated. 

[ame=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Genuine_Advantage]Windows Genuine Advantage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia[/ame]


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2009)

The first question would seem to be whether your copy of Windows was properly licensed. I'd probably go back to the source from which it came and complain to them.


----------



## Craig (May 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my version of Windows is not pirated...it was given to me by a reputable individual that just purchased a new computer 

So I guess I won't hide underneath my desk in fear of the pop up anymore.


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Go to Microsoft Updates and run the update. It will likely install this, which is a legitimate MS program.



It's an actual MS program. Whether it is legitimate or not is open to debate.

-----Added 5/27/2009 at 07:31:19 EST-----



Craig said:


> I'm pretty sure my version of Windows is not pirated...it was given to me



 

So it sounds like it isn't properly licensed.


----------



## Craig (May 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> So it sounds like it isn't properly licensed.



Pretty sure it is licensed...it was given to us when our church purchased a different computer for someone in the office


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2009)

Craig said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > So it sounds like it isn't properly licensed.
> ...



Perhaps I misunderstood your previous post. Was the old computer given to you with the software installed, or was the software given to you? If the former, this PDF will explain whether or not Microsoft considers it legit:

http://download.microsoft.com/downl...961AF15820CA/Refurbished PC License Guide.pdf.


----------



## Craig (May 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



I went back and read my previous comment...yeah, that wasn't clear at all! I did not mean the software was given to me, rather, the PC was given to me with the software already installed <blush>


----------



## fredtgreco (May 27, 2009)

Craig,

It sounds like your problem was the popup and not any notification of bad Windows.

I suggest you download the WGA tool from the Microsoft site directly, and run it. You would likely get a "valid" signal, and then you are done.


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2009)

Craig said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Craig said:
> ...



Thanks. I had misunderstood the earlier post. Sounds like it should be legal.


----------

